# Tempo verbal: Usando terceira pessoa no lugar da primeira pessoa



## KalAlbè

Boa tarde a todos!

Me desculpe se já tratou-se deste assunto, mas não consegui achei nada a respeito. 

Geralmente, no ônibus quando o motorista esquece de abrir as portas, ou as vezes nem para no ponto, o passageiro grita "vai descer!" Que para mim soa estranho porque o passageiro, a maioria das vezes, está sozinho. Não faria mais sentido falar "vou descer"?

Outro caso: Em casa, quando alguém chama outro, por exemplo, mai ou pai chamando o filho, sempre ouço "já vai". Novamente, por que não "já vou"?  Reparei que a mesma coisa acontece quando tem alguém no portão. 

É um uso regional? Usa no mundo lusófono todo? Há uma lógica atrás deste uso?

Desde já agradeço.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também é comum. Quanto à lógica, não faço ideia.


----------



## anaczz

O "vai descer", interpreto como "alguém vai descer", "tem gente que vai descer".
O "já vai" é mais que tradicional e também não faço ideia porque.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que é costume, também minhas dúvidas se alguém sabe o porquê.


----------



## GabrielH

Talvez se refira a um uso perdido do pronome se de indeterminação do sujeito.
já vai= já se vai (?)
Pode ser que esteja dizendo besteira, mas já notei que muitas pessoas na minha região não costumam usar esse "se".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

anaczz said:


> O "vai descer", interpreto como "alguém vai descer", "tem gente que vai descer".
> O "já vai" é mais que tradicional e também não faço ideia porque.


Concordo com sua premissa. No meu entender, o sujeito jaz oculto.


----------



## Tony100000

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal também é comum. Quanto à lógica, não faço ideia.


A sério?  Nunca ouvi. Eu cá tenho a mania de dizer "Era para parar, por favor!".


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> A sério?  Nunca ouvi. Eu cá tenho a mania de dizer "Era para parar, por favor!".



Nunca ouviu '_Já vai_' em vez de '_Já vou_'? Eu até nem diria que é comum, mas mesmo muitíssimo comum. Em todo o caso, '_Era para parar, por favor!' _e outras expressões semelhantes que também já ouvi são uma manifestação do mesmo fenómeno: o que leva as pessoas a falarem de si próprias como falariam de outrem, apagando ou omitindo a sua individualidade? Desresponsabilização, medo de tomar posição, não querer sobressair, ou quê?  É uma questão cultural, sem dúvida, que talvez explique algumas das nossas deficiências colectivas, mas precisamente por isso é que me parece que não vale a pena andar à procura de explicações gramaticais.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer e Tony 100000, já ouvi coisa pior ao desembarcar do autocarro (ônibus): 'Motorista filho-da-p*ta, vai descer!' ou 'Para essa p*rra (que [a gente] vai descer)!'


----------



## AlexSantos

É muito comum isso. Por exemplo, você estar indo a uma consulta médica e perguntar ao médico dentro do consultório "Pode entrar já?", referindo-se a si mesmo a entrar.

É curioso mesmo. Acredito que tenha a ver com alguma forma de apassivação do sujeito.


----------



## GabrielH

AlexSantos said:


> Acredito que tenha a ver com alguma forma de apassivação do sujeito.


Também acho a mesma coisa, pois, ainda mais nesse caso, a forma apassivada dessa frase, "se pode entrar?/pode se entrar?", não fica nada estranha caso seja feita.


----------



## KalAlbè

anaczz said:


> O "vai descer", interpreto como "alguém vai descer", "tem gente que vai descer".
> O "já vai" é mais que tradicional e também não faço ideia porque.



Parece ser bem plausível. 



AlexSantos said:


> É muito comum isso. Por exemplo, você estar indo a uma consulta médica e perguntar ao médico dentro do consultório* "Pode entrar já?", referindo-se a si mesmo a entrar.*
> 
> É curioso mesmo. *Acredito que tenha a ver com alguma forma de apassivação do sujeito.*



Bastante comum este exemplo seu, sim. 
Também plausível.

Obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## xiskxisk

Não interpreto "já vai" como sinonimo de "já vou".

Para mim significa algo como "já vai acontecer".


----------



## guihenning

Não acho que dê para encontrar explicações gramaticais para isso e sinceramente não acho que apassivação do sujeito o explique. Poderia, de repente, explicar o fenômeno no Brasil, mas os portugueses não têm hábito de omitir os «se» como nós. Por não ser uma invenção brasileira, é provável que tenhamos herdado essa maneira de falar; e mesmo que a omissão do «se» fosse o caso, ela é bem recente e dizer 'já vai' e quejandos é hábito que vem de já há muito.


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Não interpreto "já vai" como sinonimo de "já vou".
> 
> Para mim significa algo como "já vai acontecer".


_
'- Ó Zé, quando é que vens almoçar?'
'- Já vai!'_


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> _'- Ó Zé, quando é que vens almoçar?'
> '- Já vai!'_


Se reparares é em resposta a pedidos.

Daí a minha interpretação "já vai acontecer o que tu pediste" ou "já te dou o que pedes".

Pode ser uma extrapolação de pedidos de objetos. Por exemplo "preciso dum prato para a mesa 6" - "já vai (o prato)".


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Se reparares é em resposta a pedidos.
> 
> Daí a minha interpretação "já vai acontecer o que tu pediste" ou "já te dou o que pedes".
> 
> Pode ser uma extrapolação de pedidos de objetos. Por exemplo "preciso dum prato para a mesa 6" - "já vai (o prato)".



Sim, mas no exemplo que dei de uma situação muitíssimo comum, não há dúvida de que quem vai é o próprio que responde. Porque não dizer, então, _'Já vou!_'?


----------



## Vanda

Fecho com o Guihe... devemos ter herdado de outros tempos. Tão longe e entranhado que não sabemos explicar.


----------



## Tony100000

Carfer said:


> Nunca ouviu '_Já vai_' em vez de '_Já vou_'? Eu até nem diria que é comum, mas mesmo muitíssimo comum. Em todo o caso, '_Era para parar, por favor!' _e outras expressões semelhantes que também já ouvi são uma manifestação do mesmo fenómeno: o que leva as pessoas a falarem de si próprias como falariam de outrem, apagando ou omitindo a sua individualidade? Desresponsabilização, medo de tomar posição, não querer sobressair, ou quê?  É uma questão cultural, sem dúvida, que talvez explique algumas das nossas deficiências colectivas, mas precisamente por isso é que me parece que não vale a pena andar à procura de explicações gramaticais.


Bem, ouvir, já ouvi, mas não no contexto de paragens de autocarros. Li melhor a frase anterior e devo mesmo ter entendido mal. Pois parece que o Carfer estava a falar deste exemplo "Outro caso: Em casa, quando alguém chama outro, por exemplo, mai ou pai chamando o filho, sempre ouço "já vai". Novamente, por que não "já vou"? Reparei que a mesma coisa acontece quando tem alguém no portão." e não do outro.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu alinho pela sugestão do ônibus: "que alguém vai descer", para o portão: "que alguém já vai atender ao portão"
Quanto ao já vai, para se dizer que já vou almoçar, ou jantar, etc... talvez derive da sugestão anterior.


----------



## Dymn

Bom dia,

Siento no responder en portugués, pues mi nivel no es demasiado bueno, espero que se me entienda en castellano, que no me gusta recurrir al inglés entre romances 

A lo que iba, a mi me suena natural decir en catalán y en castellano "ja va" o "ya va" respectivamente, y también se trata de la tercera persona. Creo que se refiere a la acción y no a quién la hace, en tal caso obviamente se usaría la primera persona. Si fuera la acción la que "va" se justificaría el uso de la tercera persona. O tal vez un caso paralelo sería, por ejemplo, si un camarero dice "já vai!" antes de traer un plato a alguien. El "vai" podría tener como sujeto al plato perfectamente, y tal vez este caso se traslada a otros en los que el sujeto de la frase no es tan evidente, como el del autobús.


----------

